
Brain behind IBM Watson - leapjoer
https://medium.com/@giacaglia/how-ibm-watson-works-40d8d5185ac8
======
leapjoer
IBM uses the brand 'Watson" to market its A.I. developments. It's worth
understanding what is under the hood to see if the same techniques could be
applied to Watson Health, or other initiatives

~~~
maximur
Watson Health is struggling: [https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-
os/robotics/artificial-i...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/the-human-
os/robotics/artificial-intelligence/layoffs-at-watson-health-reveal-ibms-
problem-with-ai)

------
ericfan
IBM is dead by now. Will see if the RedHat acquisition will ever pay off

------
rafaiero1
IBM Watson is behind the trends. They need to jump into the Deep Learning
boat...

